#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Facebook is adding new Star Wars-themed features to Messenger

## Tharsi

With the new Star Wars movie ‘The Rise of Skywalker’ set to be released next week, Facebook Messenger has added a set of Star Wars-themed features to help fans celebrate what appears to be the final installment of the epic series. :Embarrassment: 



Facebook has added new themes, emojis, and stickers – including an interesting, starry background theme for your newsletters.

----------


## Bhavya

Really Tharshi, It's exciting feature for Star Wars fans. They can celebrate their favourite epic series.

----------

